# Diesel Prices



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.roamingtimes.com/fuelcosts/why-...re-than-gas.asp

( I am out town in Spokane, Wa., saw one sign that says 4.19/gal, haven't looked around yet, but should since I need to fill the truck to get home!)


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Our diesel here in Vermont is $4.29 today. Up 5cents overnight.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice! it will be $6.00/gal this year i bettcha.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I just paid $4.19 ON A MILITARY INSTALLATION!!! Why is everything tax-free on post except fuel??!!??


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Now I really wonder which is better: 18mpg at $?.?? or 15mpg at $?.??


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Now I really wonder which is better: 18mpg at $?.?? or 15mpg at $?.??


As long as we are still able to get the $5000+ resale for the engine upgrade I'll take the mileage and fuel cost option.

Just filled up yesterday still 3.69 at the local store but OUCH $98 to fill it full hurts, that's the most I've ever spent in the last 3 years and it still had about 10 gallons in the tank.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Now I really wonder which is better: 18mpg at $?.?? or 15mpg at $?.??


As long as we are still able to get the $5000+ resale for the engine upgrade [/quote]

And that's the rub, isn't it? If diesel prices continue to outpace gas prices at the current rate, how much longer will people be able to demand that resale premium? At what point does a diesel engine become a liability instead of an asset? I'm talking consumer level uses here.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

$3.89 in SWVA. I read somewhere that jetfuel and kerosene being sent to iraq is the reason Diesel is up. Since they are close to the same refining process. I guess they don't have any refining there.

How about those Communist China, see there pics of air quality & human rights lately? smog big time. Glad I ain't camping there or going to the Olympics.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Airboss said:


> I just paid $4.19 ON A MILITARY INSTALLATION!!! Why is everything tax-free on post except fuel??!!??


I work on a military base and wondered the same thing several years ago. What I found out was that you pay the state fuel taxes because it's for driving your vehicle on state roads. It's possible to request a refund of the state fuel tax for the amount of fuel you use while on the military installation. Basically you have to figure out how many miles you drove on the base and how much fuel was used and then submit the forms to CA to get a refund. Most people don't drive enough on a base to make it worthwhile to do the paperwork. The base I work at is far from the state roads so I can claim about 30 miles of driving a day or the tax on about 1.2 gallons/day. I think I figured it out I can get back about $50 a year. If your interested I can get the you the info on the forms.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now I really wonder which is better: 18mpg at $?.?? or 15mpg at $?.??


As long as we are still able to get the $5000+ resale for the engine upgrade [/quote]

And that's the rub, isn't it? If diesel prices continue to outpace gas prices at the current rate, how much longer will people be able to demand that resale premium? At what point does a diesel engine become a liability instead of an asset? I'm talking consumer level uses here.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Doug,
You make a very good point. I just traded my truck, because I got tired of paying ridiculous prices for diesel. The diesel trucks are only good for towing and for industrial/business use, and THEY are hurting, having to pay such prices. You just about can't GIVE away a diesel truck, these days!! My mileage has dropped to about 14.5 MPG in the mountainous area I live in, what with steep inclines, strong headwinds/crosswinds most of the time, etc., and I got tired of paying $115/wk(!) for around-town driving. So, off to the chopping block it went. This camping business messed up my track record for "sound investments"!! BUT, all-in-all, it was worth it......great memories, great friends and wonderful quality family time.
Unfortunately, the diesel prices (which are what most 18-wheelers use) are really upsetting the prices of everything, causing huge inflation when we're upside-down economically as it is.
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Tyvekcat said:


> $3.89 in SWVA. I read somewhere that jetfuel and kerosene being sent to iraq is the reason Diesel is up. Since they are close to the same refining process. I guess they don't have any refining there.
> 
> How about those Communist China, see there pics of air quality & human rights lately? smog big time. Glad I ain't camping there or going to the Olympics.


A fellow who works for me just brought his brought new bride over from China. She has been amazed that the sun shines through the clouds during the day!!! I guess the city she lived in you seldom seen the sun during the day because of the smog and pollution.

$3.98 in the Portland, Oregon area today.









I'm afraid the sleeping giants have awoken! China and India are competing in the world market for fuel. Time to start drilling & tapping old wells in our country. I think the myth about oil coming from dinosaurs can be put aside. Building a few new refineries might be a good idea too. Up here in the northwest we chased out the logging industry because of the (endangered) spotted owl. I really think that the same thing is happening with drilling wells and building refineries. Could it be that we're paying the price for being apathetic to what's going on!?

Oh, yes, as you can tell, I do have an opinion!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

sgalady said:


> You just about can't GIVE away a diesel truck, these days!!


A neighbor bought almost the same truck as mine, USED with 17k miles on it. paid within $400 of what i paid for mine NEW. (i got A-Plan and $4500 in rebates) but I feel he paid a premium price for the truck he wanted! The majority of the demand for a diesel truck is based on a NEED for a diesel truck. some people will not buy them who just want them for the heck of it (my friend) because of the fuel costs now but I think the demand will still be there, maybe a little lower but it will be there. To say you cant give them away might be a stretch. At least i hope it doesnt get to that point. As in everything, it depends on wht your looking for.


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> You just about can't GIVE away a diesel truck, these days!!


A neighbor bought almost the same truck as mine, USED with 17k miles on it. paid within $400 of what i paid for mine NEW. (i got A-Plan and $4500 in rebates) but I feel he paid a premium price for the truck he wanted! The majority of the demand for a diesel truck is based on a NEED for a diesel truck. some people will not buy them who just want them for the heck of it (my friend) because of the fuel costs now but I think the demand will still be there, maybe a little lower but it will be there. To say you cant give them away might be a stretch. At least i hope it doesnt get to that point. As in everything, it depends on wht your looking for.
[/quote]

I think as you read through the diesel mags you'll see that the future for the combustion engine is in the diesel arena. Diesel engines already out perform gas engines when it comes to emissions; plus you get more horsepower. The technology is booming. Ya, we get ~18 mpg and are paying $4/gal now... we're just pioneers paving the road for the masses!!









I just don't see diesel prices out pacing gas for much longer. We might still pay $4 + per but it could be that gasoline will be more. Not good for our wallets in any event.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

If your using an AAFES you won't get a deal on fuel either as they are for profit. So there prices are hiked but you do still get the tax break though. The problem with diesels if you live in cold climate is plugging them. For the casual driver it's a pain in the butt and it's also not good to shut it off and start it up fequently, they are really meant to run for long periods but I'm sure they can find a fix for that. Also I have noticed that it's not as easy to find diesel in the NE. here in KY, they have truck stops like Pilot, TA, loves, etc but in the NE they arent everywhere like here in KY. I have never seen a gas station here in KY that didn't sell diesel but back in MA it's common for stations not to sell it or they only have 1 pump that sells it. It wasn't until I moved here to KY that I ever even saw huge truck stops.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

mons02035 said:


> If your using an AAFES you won't get a deal on fuel either as they are for profit. So there prices are hiked but you do still get the tax break though. The problem with diesels if you live in cold climate is plugging them. For the casual driver it's a pain in the butt and it's also not good to shut it off and start it up fequently, they are really meant to run for long periods but I'm sure they can find a fix for that. Also I have noticed that it's not as easy to find diesel in the NE. here in KY, they have truck stops like Pilot, TA, loves, etc but in the NE they arent everywhere like here in KY. I have never seen a gas station here in KY that didn't sell diesel but back in MA it's common for stations not to sell it or they only have 1 pump that sells it. It wasn't until I moved here to KY that I ever even saw huge truck stops.


Diesel fuel (luckily) can be found at about 80% of the stations here in SE MI. 
I was also told by 2 dealers that with the new diesels you dont need to worry about the start up / shut down cylces as you did the older gen diesel engines. im no expert but thats what is was told. Apparently they are making these engines more user-friendly. unfortunatley, the more users, the more demand and the more $$


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We haven't had any trouble finding diesel when we were traveling, and we kind of like the back roads, so didn't see or really expect to see any huge multi pump stations, but we didn't need one either. When we were in AZ visiting our son, we saw HUGE truck stops. When we arrived he took us out a particular road to show us something, and when he was taking us back to the airport 3 weeks later we went on the same road, and at an intersection where there had been antelope playing was a 16 pump station and mini mart open for business, and promoting a "full service truck stop with showers and laundromat to open soon. I'm not saying this is good or bad, only amazing to us to see that kind of turn around time, especially on such a large project.


----------

